# Iv infusion 96360



## paynecoder1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been told that code 96360 for 1st hour of fluids includes first bag of fluids j7070.  Is this true?  Or is this for just the administration of fluids?   Please advise.


----------



## clmoreland (Mar 18, 2010)

*96360 - help*



paynecoder1 said:


> I have been told that code 96360 for 1st hour of fluids includes first bag of fluids j7070.  Is this true?  Or is this for just the administration of fluids?   Please advise.



96360 - An intravenous infusion is administered for hydration. An intravenous line is placed into a vein, usually in the arm, and fluid is administered to provide additional fluid levels and electrolytes to counteract the effects of dehydration or supplement deficient oral fluid intake.

96360 is for the adminstration itself, this does not include the fluids; The infusion has got to be a minimum of 31 minutes of administering the fluids; anything over the hour will consitute the 96361.  

Hope this helps

Cheryl Moreland, CPC, RHIT


----------



## paynecoder1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for your help.


----------

